
Education without loans: How income-share agreements can reshape education - jseliger
https://www.richmondfed.org/publications/research/econ_focus/2020/q1/feature1
======
redivysoft
This dystopian idea was predicted in a pretty good book called "The
Unincorporated Man" by the Kollin brothers in 2009.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Unincorporated_Man](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Unincorporated_Man)

